# laryngoscopy, bronchoscopy & esophagoscopy



## jenmar (Apr 14, 2015)

can anyone tell me which of the following codes does not get a 59 modifier?

doc did a laryngoscopy w/biopsy of the tongue 31535
and a flexible bronchoscopy (separate procedure) 31622
and a flexible esophagoscopy (separate procedure) 43200

31622 (separate procedure) is the comprehensive code when paired with 31535. should i put a 59 on the 31535 and remove it from the 31622? or does this mean i can't code 31535 (with biopsy)?

please help!!!


----------



## UNC coder (Apr 15, 2015)

I ran your codes through encoder pro, the 31535 should have the 59 modifier.  31622 and 43200 would get mod 51.  Hope this helps!


----------

